# JAVA MOSS turning YELLOW



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

hello, i bought java moss on friday and placed it on drif wood,
it was dark green looking nice,
i noticed yesterday thats it turns to yellow.
i have co2 with 30ppm, my lighting is 10000 K 30W*3 , 55 gallon tank, water temperature is 31C at day and 30C at night, 

what to do to save java moss, i dont think the heat is the problem, since anubia, vallis, and other plants doing fine, also my fish is doing fine


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

Your parameters seem good for growing moss, did you buy it emersed?


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

emersed said:


> Your parameters seem good for growing moss, did you buy it emersed?


i dont know.


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

Well that could be your problem, and it's just switching over to a submersed form while the emersed dies off.


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

emersed said:


> Well that could be your problem, and it's just switching over to a submersed form while the emersed dies off.


how do i know ??

it was in a water tank when the seller took it for me


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

any comment?


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Java moss has survived being in a styrofoam cup in a dark corner of the room for over 4 months for me. It is very hardy. I suggest waiting it out.


----------



## Summo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi, did you find a solution for the problem, because my moss is having the same issue, and I dont want to see them turn yellow and a little grey-ish.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

kamel_007 said:


> hello, i bought java moss on friday and placed it on drif wood,
> it was dark green looking nice,
> i noticed yesterday thats it turns to yellow.
> i have co2 with 30ppm, my lighting is 10000 K 30W*3 , 55 gallon tank, water temperature is 31C at day and 30C at night,
> ...


May be to warm. moss like cool water.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I believe barclaya is right.

30-31 degree Celsius is quite high for moss. Other plants grow well do not indicate moss will grow well too. Every type of plants has its own requirement. Based on my experience regarding that range of temperature, moss does not do very well (being alive do not mean they're growing well). Assuming you're from a tropical country based on the temperature you've mentioned, I suggest you install a fan (you may use DIY PC fan). I won't suggest a chiller as the electricity bill will be very high. The temperature should drop by 2-3 degree Celsius with a fan.

Seachem Florish also help in the growth of moss but too much will attract algae (especially hair algae...moss is hair algae magnet) that will give you a big headache.


----------

